# HELP! I need advise on burning body fat



## Canida24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I am really interested in starting up with a new program. I want to know what is the best thing for me. I don't want to take anything like creatine. I want it all natural. I don't mind taking vitamins or soy protein with shakes. If anyone would know simple recipes for me, to be able to make myself. I'm only 16 so I'm gonna need some help.. So if anyone knows some good ideas please let me know!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Also, take whey protein instead of soy.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2005)

Canida24 welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

_Welcome to IM.. Do you wanna gain or lose weight? Male or female? Why do you talk in red? Answer just the last question. _


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome to IM Candia  
You made the first step,  that is  being here!!!


----------

